# Summer Texas Shows



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Im brushing out Stogie today..he is going to the handler on Thursday. 
I have not told him yet. And he is making it worse because he is being a little lover boy. 

Stogie will be in Dallas for shows Fri-Sun. 
San Antonio Wed-Sun
Houston Fri-Sun

Thats 11 shows in 3 weekends which I think is a lot! 

He will be showing with Janice, the handler who showed him at Westminster. I told Lois ( who shows Dina Planche's Sky) to let him win a couple of days. Thats a joke, because she doesn't let anyone win, but I told her anyhow. 

I AM GOING TO MISS MY BOY! But I will be out of town again, so I would not be with him anyway. Thats why I decided to let him go out and show them what a real Havanese looks like! haha 

Ill post if/when he does something notable. I just would like some good photos if anyone is going. 

I will be in Dallas on Friday and then Saturday morning for a Red River Havanese Club meeting. Not sure if I will be able to watch them show. 

Then I will pick him up in Houston the last Sunday and watch them show that day.

Anyone going to these shows?


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

What are the dates of the Houston shows? I am driving with my daughter from Fresno to her new home in Houston the week of July 22 to 28, I am flying home that Saturday. With 2 drivers we am going to be driving 15 hour days to make as soon as possible. We will have 3 cats and her dag that gets car sick!!!!!! Smarty is not ging this time, I could not do that to her. By the time I get their I will need a break and would love for the shows to be that weekend.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Its July 20th-22nd. I will be there on that sunday, but there should be lots of folks there the entire weekend. 

I think that show closes today.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

thanks, that is the weekend before I get to Houston. I would not have an entry, was just coming to watch.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Oh Bummer! Would have loved to meet you!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Good Luck Stogie, strut your stuff and show them what a Havanese is.eace:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I'm not going, but good luck to Stogie! He'll do great, I'm sure.

It's kind of nice that there are so many shows all together. It will keep him from missing you too much.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I dropped off Stogie tonight....


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

That makes me sad for you guys - I think I would have trouble sleeping without Casper now.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Melissa, we're all rooting for Stogie. Thank goodness, the next couple of weeks will fly by. He's iin good hands ... and he's going to be a star - as usual.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Go Stogie! You're the BEST!!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Gooooo Stogie! A few BOB would be very very nice!!!:whoo: 

I know what you mean about missing those boys...
My Jester is with his Breeder in Washington State for the month of July. He has been gone a couple weeks and I miss him like crazy. It's way to quiet around here without my Jester the Pester!!!


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

GO STOGIE!!! You make our Havanese PROUD!

Libby & Kohana:first:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Melissa, I keep coming by to check to see if you have posted today's results. How did he do today? Did you get any good pictures?


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Stogie did win breed today!!!! He looked sooo cute. YEAAAAAAAA










I am going to go watch him in Groups later. I have to pack and then I will post some pics before I leave.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Now that's just awesome!
Can't wait to see pictures~~~~:whoo:


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Fantastic! Another award!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Very good! Good luck in the Group!

(Not to take away from Stogie, but did I tell you that Tinky won the Breed last Sunday? Woo Hooo!)


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Congrats Melissa & Kimberly Way to go Stogie & Tinky..


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

hahaha...poor Melissa!!! I haven't yet been a night without Capote...I feel for you!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Stogie







Stogie







Stogie







Stogie







Stogie
*Yeah Stogie!!!!*


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*Tinky*







*Tinky*







*Tinky*







*Tinky*







* Tinky
*
*Yeah Tinky!!!*


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Yippy for Tinky!!!










Hurray for Stogie!!!

Pictures, Pictures.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

CONGRATS TINKY AND STOGIE!!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Hey guys, this is Stogie's topic. (I shouldn't have posted about Tinky here.) This is his victory! 

Any news for Group? Did he get pulled?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Congratulations Stogie (and Tinky)

Wishing him more winnings!!!!

Hugs,
Kara


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Bunni Blu is going to the same shows as Stogie. That's the only reason I can deal with it. I'm pretending they went to summer camp together. SNIFF 
But YEA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Stogers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

This is Tinkys thread too! Because I heard Tinky is hot for Stogie.. 

And Bunni may be the cutest thing I have ever seen. I got a lot of kisses today. Stogie did not get pulled for Group, but he looked SO good. I will post some pics, and I have him in group on video.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

That is awesome! What a way to begin his vacation with a BOB  Melissa, can you be close enough to video tape him? I have a friend with a Berner who has being specialed and unfortunetly her Mommy can't be at the show. She tried to cheat and sneak in for group and the handler was very upset with her! Her dog could smell her!

Amanda


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

> This is Tinkys thread too! Because I heard Tinky is hot for Stogie..


Oh Melissa, you don't _even know _the half of it. I have to hide the screen everytime your avatar pops up with him, nevermind his MySpace page. They don't care that Goldie is in the picture. All three of them think he's the hottest thing since this heat wave we've been having. Hussies.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Amanda... it was not easy. I was far away. In groups it was awesome because they had a big viewer deck set up for the head honchos and I hid behind it I just zoomed in. 
One time he did see me, in San Antonio...and he acted like a nut. 
SO these photos stink because I was SO far away!

Kimberly....LOL...funny!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Ahhhh! Stogie is bringing sexy BACK!
He looks great Melissa~ I can't wait to see him again in Denver so I can get some Stogie kisses again...you know I haven't washed my face since last years Nationals when I got to snuggle with him and get kisses before the taxi ride to the airport.......


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

He looks in charge! I'm impressed!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

From near or far, he is so handsome. Way to go Stogie!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Today Stogies brother took Winners Dog. I was so proud of him! He broke his leg when he was just a puppy and had to have surgery and they shaved his leg. So his show career was very delayed. In fact Stogie finished last July close to this same time. I was very happy to see him win. 

Sky won breed, woooohooooo! Sky is owned by Dina Planche and bred by Cherie Belcher! He won an AOM at Westminster and is a very pretty boy. 
So we are one for one..... tomorrow is the tie breaker...


----------



## tejanoHavs (Aug 5, 2006)

Melissa Miller said:


> Sky won breed, woooohooooo! Sky is owned by Dina Planche and bred by Cherie Belcher! He won an AOM at Westminster and is a very pretty boy.
> So we are one for one..... tomorrow is the tie breaker...


Thanks, Melissa! What if someone else wins tomorrow....grin? Oh no :jaw:Here's a couple of Sky photos...not at this show but earlier. I love the ones that show him flying through the air as a puppy and then gaiting in the ring at 1 year of age with that typical Havanese flash of pad. And then there's the boring old show shot <vbg>.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Very cool. You should be very proud, Cherie (and I think you just may be  ).

So, what is the name of Stogie's brother - the one that broke his leg when he was younger? Who owns him?


----------



## tejanoHavs (Aug 5, 2006)

Havtahava said:


> Very cool. You should be very proud, Cherie (and I think you just may be  ).


LOL Kimberly....I am proud of how he has done in the ring, but will be even more proud when he's out doing agility with his owner, Dina Planche! He does some lessons here and there for now and I hear he's one fast dog. Now that really looks like so much fun to me :biggrin1: Dina plans to do rally with him too and I'm hoping he will be the first dog I've produced to receive a Versatility Award from HCA for titles in conformation and performance. Our Havs really are so versatile and deserve a chance to shine.

Now, if I could only find time to do some of that myself!


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Love that 'baby pic' of Sky. That is SO cute!!
Stogie and Sky are stud muffins for SURE.
Cru needs to do agility, too. He is SOOOOOOO athletic. I think I'm holding him back. LOL


----------



## Dulce (Nov 21, 2006)

Congrats to Stogie's brother and Sky! Wish i could be there to watch them compete.

Dulce


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Cherie, Dina is a hoot (and I just love her southern drawl) and so good at getting her dogs involved in performance. She's amazing at teaching her dogs and working with them. She's had a lot of wonderful boasts about Sky, and rightfully so.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Congratulation, Sky is a beauty!


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Kimberly,
You should hear Dina yell 'Cold Cocker!!!' at the top of her lungs in that southern drawl on a New York City sidewalk. :biggrin1: 
It was one of those 'you had to be there' kind of moments, but just ask Melissa, Cherie, or Lois. It was really funny!!


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Yeah Stogie & Tinky!! That's SUPER ~ Congratulations!

Libby & Kohana :first:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Dawna, it's hilarious just reading it and knowing Dina's voice. Now, what on earth was the reason for yelling "Cold Cocker" in NYC???? I'm cracking up just trying to imagine what the purpose could have been.

By the way, THAT DOES IT, nothing is keeping me back from Westminster next year, even as an observer.


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

*Dallas Show*

Here are a couple of Bunni pics that Melissa took for me at the Dallas show.
Bunni's very 1st show ever


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Well Kimberly, after dinner, the whole group of us is walking down the block back to our hotel...dog show people and dogs are everywhere, it's about 27 degrees and a guy comes walking down the street from the opposite direction with a Cocker Spaniel. For some reason, that caused Dina to yell Cold Cocker!!! All of us plus a large group of innocent bystanders just CRACKED up.....:biggrin1:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

LOL!!!!

OK, my whole family is cracking up with me now. Ahhhhhhhhhhhh.

I saw your picture of Bunni Blu on the Hav big list. She's a cutey. Is that Lois showing her? She looks amused with Bunni Blu nonetheless, and Bunni looks pretty happy too. Who was the judge?


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Yep, that's Lois.:biggrin1: 
I don't remember the judge's name, I'll ask Lois. I do know that it was someone she considered not showing to, because he sometimes isn't as gentle as he should be with the puppies, but it worked out fine and gave her some 'in the ring' experience. Here she is again with Lois' assistant.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

She is SOOOo cute, I cant stand it!!!!!!

Congrats to Sky, Dina and Cherie on another win on Sunday. I did not hear who did what except for that Sky won breed. So you broke the tie....
there are three more weekends! Its a showdown.... 
hahahaha Just Kidding!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Can I just say Dawna.....I LOVE YOUR BUNNI BLU!!! That little face just melts your heart!!


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

:angel: AWWWWW
Thanks so much! We LOVE her too!!!!!!
She's a little ball of fun.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

thanks for all the photo, I really enjoyed them.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Dawna, Bunni Blu is a sweetheart. Is she being shown with her hair in a topknot? Or was the picture taken just before or after she was in the ring?

I'm curious, we can't have anything in their hair here in Canada.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I took that after she showed. Lois puts their hair up right after they show. 
Isnt she a doll??? Love her!!!!


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

I can't believe I forgot to post this earlier. Since Melissa is headed for Paris, I just wanted to let y'all know that Stogie won Best of Breed today in San Antonio!!
Go Stogers!!!!!!!!!!!!








aka Bunni's bodyguard
Dawna


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Hurray for Stogie.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Woooo Hoooo AGAIN! :whoo: eace: :whoo: eace:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:first: STOGIE!!!!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks guys!!!! It was so exciting to hear the news.... still 3 more days of Shows too! I think they show at 1:30 Today which is kinda late my time. 
Here are a couple of pics. Sorry about the text on the one, it was for Stogies video...you have to occupy time somehow on trains with no internet. I made Stogie a video! hehe. 

You can see Sky in this specials pic. It was Stogie, Bailey, and Sky. Yo-Yo who has the same daddy, Noah, as Stogie is cut off.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

More pics In the specials pic, you can see YoYo this time. Thats from Wed and he is the first dog.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Todays results... 
I have no idea on Winners dog and bitch. It was no one we know. So too bad for those people not being on the forum...they should be hehe. 

YoYo went BOB. He is first special in the post right above this. His coat is just wonderful. He has Stogies daddy, Noah. She he is a Noah/Mimi pup. (I think its Mimi...or is it Stormy?) Anyhow... he is owned by Donna Davidson and bred by Linda Patterson. She is a member here and I told her to send us some pics of him. 

Sounds like a big show with some good competition!


----------



## Linda P (Aug 3, 2006)

Thanks Melissa. Both Yoyo and Stogie are such handsome boys and it's been a lot of fun watching them. Naturally I think they should win everyday. 

Today Yoyo's little sister Viva made her show debut. She's a little doll and I'm sure that she's going to get the points soon. Viva will also show tomorrow (hmm maybe that's today now) and then a couple of days next weekend in Houston. Carol Short owns her.

I'll send pictures after I have a chance to go through them.

Linda


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Linda, that litter is already old enough to show? Wow. Time passes too quickly. I'm eager to see her pictures. I sure loved the boys in YoYo's litter!


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Very nice pics. It's Nice to see pictures from the shows. I get to see what the shows are like from different angles and all the different shots. Very Nice Indeed.


----------



## Dulce (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi all, just wanted to post a few pics, Champ went winners dog yesterday in San Antonio, cant wait to see him in Houston - Thanks Joan for taking these great pics!
Dulce


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Way to go Champ :whoo: :clap2:


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Yeeeaaaa Champ! I love seeing his coat fly. He looks great!

I think they show today in about an hour or so. 
Yesterday Bailey took Breed who is owned by Karen Ku...I think from California. Not sure on WB. 

Dulce..will you be in Houston? And is Champ showing? How close is he to finishing? Ill be getting in late Saturday. Im about to book my ticket and I am staying on Sunday night, going to do some photos either Sunday or Monday.


----------



## tejanoHavs (Aug 5, 2006)

*many congrats...*

Big congrats to all the winners at the SA shows this weekend! Dulce, we're proud of our "grandbaby", Champ, and Chris I know you are so proud of your very first home bred boy out in the ring! He's got both majors now, right? He should be getting very close to finishing up  Donna and Linda, we're proud of your YoYo and his BOB win too. Tito would have been smiling at his great-grandson!

And Melissa, we're proud of Stogie too you know! We have one class bitch there who we co-own with Linda and John Lambert. Her name is Rainie and she went WB, BOW for a major on the first day of the shows. Unfortunately, one of the entries had to pull out for that day as she was sick, otherwise she would be finished now. She only needs one more point to finish, so maybe soon?

Here are some photos of her, Tejano's End of the Reign, courtesy of Joan. What would we do without your photos and show reports, Joan? Many thanks!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Cherie, those pics of Rainie are great! I don't think I have been spelling her name right, sorry! 5 day shows are tough...I bet the dogs are wore out! 
Joan said one dog got disqualified for biting the judge... I do suspect that would be what NOT to do..


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Awesome to all the winners of the forum (and everyone else!) the photos show how pretty they all look!

Okay, I have a question. When one is specializing a dog, they get points correct? (obedience does this based on how many dogs you beat) and then do you get a special title (other than Ch) or is that just what they use to invite to certain shows-westminster and eukanuba?

Amanda


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Nice to see pictures of Champ and Rainie! Congratulations on the nice wins, too!

Amanda, when they are in the classes, they are working for championship points. When they are specialing, they are working for "dogs defeated" numbers. They get to count every dog they've defeated in the breed for that day. Those numbers get added up throughout the year to create the rankings for where the dog stands across the country.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

*Stogie just won the Breed again!*

I happened to be talking with Melissa a minute ago when she got the report from her handler, Janice. She'll be back online later.

*Congratulations Melissa & Stogie! (And Janice)*

So, now what is the count? 
Stogie - 3
Sky - 2
YoYo - 1
Bailey - 2
(Did I get those correct?)


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Wow, way to go Stogie!!!:whoo: 

Amanda & Dora


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Look out *Westminster* here comes *Stogie*.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Bailey did win twice.. I had it wrong in my original post and now I am editing! 
Its confusing..there was 4 specials then over the weekend it went up to 5. 

And the score card is easy when you just count one or two shows. If you go back, it would be like Sky 1,000,000 Stogie 4 or 5, Other: unknown hehehehe

I'm sure I will be getting more pics soon. It does it make it easier, sending him out and having to be without him. Not saying I dont miss him either way, but It helps when they win. Its VERY hard for me to deal with them sitting at a show all day and night.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Bailey's registered name is CH Pocopayasos California Star CGC.

I'm happy for you with the win, especially with you two being separated for so long. 

By the way, does anyone know where Sky stands in the national rankings? He's got to be quite a ways up there now with all his wins.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Congrats to all the winners!! Melissa, Stogie is a certified *STAR!*


----------



## Dulce (Nov 21, 2006)

*almost finished*

Champ has 2 points left to finish according to Lois (i counted 3 left but that's long distance , he has gotten 3 majors, but who's counting  ), so hopefully we'll see him finish in Houston - it would be the most exciting for us to watch it happen! He's been away for a month and i'm just hoping he'll finish so he can come home to stay 

I plan to be there all three days to watch. Hope to meet some of you there...thanks for all the congrats...
Dulce


----------



## Linda P (Aug 3, 2006)

Congratulations to that handsome Stogie. Today's judge liked Stogie from the minute he entered the ring. It was interesting watching him today because you could usually tell by the expression on his face and whether he was even really looking at a dog whether he liked them or not. I think there was only one that I missed judging by his expression. I thought he was going to pick Champ when the pups were in the ring. Donna and I watched him one night in groups. He was fast which we appreciated then because it was taking forever to go through all the groups.

Cherie, I knew who Rainie belonged to the minute she walked into the ring on Wednesday. Tito would be so proud of that grandbaby too. I love her cute face! 

Linda


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Cherie, what is Sky's registered name?


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

It's Melissa's BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!! If she was having one, I mean


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:cheer2:Happy Birthday Melissa!:cheer2:
:juggle::drum::juggle::drum::juggle::drum:


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Dawna you are crazy! I am seeing Birthday wishes in every thread, haha. Thanks everyone!!!!!! I decided to have a birthday so I could get presents.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Happy birthday, Melissa! Glad you decided to get the presents this year.


----------



## tejanoHavs (Aug 5, 2006)

Havtahava said:


> Cherie, what is Sky's registered name?


Hi Kimberly,

He is Tejano's Eye of the Storm. I've heard he is out of coat at these last several shows (don't know how that happens when you're out with a handler...at least they can't blame it on the owner!)...LOL. So, I'm not sure what Dina plans to do in terms of keeping him out. Not much sense trying to be a special when judges place so much emphasis on coat. We'll see him in person this weekend though and can see how bad it is.


----------



## tejanoHavs (Aug 5, 2006)

Havtahava said:


> By the way, does anyone know where Sky stands in the national rankings? He's got to be quite a ways up there now with all his wins.


The latest stats have him as #6 in All Breed and # 7 in Breed. He's had a nice year.


----------



## tejanoHavs (Aug 5, 2006)

*Come join the fun in Houston!!!*

So the time and date for the Meet the Breed event for Havanese in Houston has been set&#8230;..Friday, July 20th at 3:00 p.m. The location is at Reliant Center here in Houston where the big shows are being held next weekend. If you are coming just for the Meet the Breed function, I'd suggest arriving by about 2:30 at the latest, and be sure to allow some time for parking and walking, and walking, and walking&#8230;.big show!

You will see the Meet the Breed booth area with banners there. It is usually towards the front of the conformation showing area (look for the big draped ring used for TV that night with the bleacher style seating, then go backwards from there a bit towards the grooming areas. Usually the AKC booth is nearby too. Also, they usually have maps of the entire layout available as you enter the show or in your catalog.

If you would like to come early, the Havanese will be showing on Friday in Ring 3 scheduled for 1:05 (after about 11 other dogs, so it may be closer to 1:25 when we are actually in the ring if all of those other dogs show up). Ric Beauchamp is judging that day and he is highly regarded in the Bichon world. Should be interesting to see what he does with Havanese that day. Friday is a fun day to be there as that is the day which is televised for broadcast as part of the Eukanuba Series of Dog Shows. 

On Saturday, Havanese are in Ring 7 at 12:45 (behind 9 Norfolk Terrier so it might be closer to 1:00) with Dorothy Nickles judging. And on Sunday, we wrap up in Ring 18 at 9:30 a.m. (after 9 Brussel Griffons) so closer to 9:45 or so. 

I will definitely be there along with several other LSHC members. I believe 14 Havanese are entered each day, so we should have plenty of fun watching them all in the ring. Chris Disser is organizing dinner on Saturday evening at Pappasito's Mexican Restaurant across from Reliant Center and Dina Planche has offered to allow Havs in crates to stay in her RV while we're all enjoying dinner. Everyone is invited to join us for the fun. We'd love to have lots of Havs and owners on hand for Meet the Breed as we usually talk to over 100 people during our 1 hour time slot in the Meet the Breed booth. Of course everyone is welcome to join us for dinner on Saturday (e-mail Chris Disser at [email protected] for more info). And during the show itself you will find lots of Havanese folks hanging out not only in conformation but also doing Rally, Obedience and Agility with their Havs. The show will also feature Freestyle Dancing for dogs, Frisbee competitions, Flyball and about 200 vendors for you to spend $$$ on the latest doggie items!

If anyone has any general questions, just drop me a line and I'll try to help answer. Hope to see lots of you there!

Cherie
Tejano Havanese


----------



## tejanoHavs (Aug 5, 2006)

*Happy BD Melissa!!!*



Dawna said:


> It's Melissa's BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!! If she was having one, I mean


We're singing Happy Birthday to you this morning over here in Houston! Can't wait to see you soon. Do you think we'll gather up the WKC Gang again in Houston? Dawna...are you coming? We'll celebrate your BD a little late over here! Have a happy day!


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

AWWW, I miss NYC!!!
That was FUNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!
p.s. Sure, Cherie, post the pic where I'm holding a sock puppet. snort


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Ladies, gorgeous as always! Dawna & Cherie it is great to put faces with all your chat! I love NYC too.....never a dull moment!







Hi to Dina too!!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Ohhhh that was fun!!! 
 

We need to think about doing that again...


----------



## California Star (Jul 31, 2007)

Melissa, this is a lovely forum you have going on. Thank you Kimberly for telling me about this forum. I was told that Bailey's photos from San Antonio was on here, so I just had to check it out myself. Bailey's official name is CH Pocopayasos California Star, he is not the HavaKiss bitch that our handlers showed last year. 
http://www.kokomohavanese.com


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi Karen! Good to see you here. I edited one of my first post. When the San Antonio show first started they were not sure who Bailey was. SO we got it mixed up! Joan set me straight by day two or three. 

He sure is a pretty dog! I love the summer shows here, I am glad you came out. Too bad I was not there to meet you.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh yeah, I should have told you about that mix-up Karen. Originally, we thought the Havakiss Desert Star bitch was competing, but when I saw the pictures it didn't make sense because that dog was in front and male specials are shown before females. And Melissa was at the first Dallas show (not the first Houston show like I was thinking) so she didn't even get to see Bailey in person. We were trying to summarize everything from two totally different locations. (I didn't even realize they were the same handlers that showed the Havakiss bitch. Interesting!)

Nonetheless, it is good to see you here - and your California Star name. I love it!


----------



## California Star (Jul 31, 2007)

Now I'll have to figure out how to upload a photo of Bailey!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Looks like you got the avatar part figured out!

For uploading photos, they need to be below a certain size (there is a link on the front page for resizing large photos if you need it), and then the easiest way is to click on the "Manage Attachments" down below the message box where you are replying/posting. In that area, you can upload a photo that is already online or on your computer.


----------

